# Suche Mafia-Filme



## marion9394 (2. Januar 2010)

Guguck Ihr,

Ich würde sehr gerne meine Filmesammlung ein bisschen aufstocken und suche noch gute kultige Mafia / Überfall /Gangster-Filme... (nichts gettho-hiphop-mäßiges)
Habt Ihr da Tipps für mich?

Hier ein paar filme die ich schon habe

Pate 1 - 3
Oceans 11 - 13
Bankjob
Casino
The Untouchables
Heat

da muss es doch sicher noch mehr geben? Kennt Ihr was spannendes?

Danke euch!

Lg


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (2. Januar 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Guguck Ihr,
> 
> Ich würde sehr gerne meine Filmesammlung ein bisschen aufstocken und suche noch gute kultige Mafia / Überfall /Gangster-Filme... (nichts gettho-hiphop-mäßiges)
> Habt Ihr da Tipps für mich?
> ...



Also was mir sofort aufgefallen ist: SCARFACE fehlt in der Liste.
Mehr fällt mir nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausser vlt. noch "Public Enemies" (den ich ein wenig langatmig finde, aber teilweise gut inszenierte Schießereien).


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Also was mir sofort aufgefallen ist: SCARFACE fehlt in der Liste.
> Mehr fällt mir nicht ein
> 
> 
> ...



Ja Scarface muss man einfach gesehn haben
Das ist ne Bildungslücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Januar 2010)

- Der Clou
- Gomorrha
- The Italian Job
- Catch me if you can
- In China essen sie Hunde


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Mir fällt grade noch Reservoir Dogs ein
auch ein sehr guter Film


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Januar 2010)

Good Fellas!


----------



## Camô (3. Januar 2010)

Ronin
Road to Perdition (Geheimtipp)
The Departed
Brügge sehen ... und sterben? (eher ne Gaunerkomödie aber ein toller Film mit Colin Farrell)

ansonsten sind die besten Filme schon genannt worden.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Januar 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Brügge sehen ... und sterben? (eher ne Gaunerkomödie aber ein toller Film mit Colin Farrell)


Stimmt, das ist auch so'n "Geheimtipp." Echt guter Film. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (4. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht noch Eastern Promises.


----------



## LaVerne (4. Januar 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr da Tipps für mich?



Die Klassiker des Gangsterfilms, die man unbedingt gesehen haben sollte:

- Scarface (1932)
Der definitive Gangsterfilm der '30er Jahre; besonders interessant im Gespann mit de Palmas Remake. Wer das Original nicht kennt, wird überrascht sein, wie wenig Neues das Remake bringt.

- The Public Enemy (1931)
- White Heat (1949)
James Cagney in zwei das Genre des Gangster-Film prägenden Rollen: In "Public Enemy" als für damalige Begriffe ultrabrutaler Kleingangster, der ganz nach oben kommt ; in "White Heat" als Prototyp des Soziopathen. Cagneys energiegeladene Performances werden oftmals auch als der Beginn des modernen Filmschauspiels bezeichnet.

- Little Caesar (1930)
Der Start des modernen Gangsterfilmes mit Edward G. Robinson.

- Gun Crazy (1950)
Mein persönlicher "Geheimtip", bei dem mir während des Ansehens die Kinnlade heruntergeklappt ist. Diese "Bonny and Clyde"-Variante ist ihrer Zeit weit voraus gewesen.

Überfall:

- Top Job (1967)
Der deutsche Untertitel "Diamantenraub in Rio" beschreibt treffend den Inhalt des Streifens. Höhepunkt ist natürlich die Schilderung des Einbruchs. Sehr empfehlenswert, auch wenn der Streifen ein "Plagiat" des folgenden Meisterwerkes ist:

- Rififi (1955)
Zu Recht legendärer Film Noir, bei dem nicht nur die ausführliche spannungsgeladene Schilderung des Einbruchs - ohne Dialog oder Musik - im Gedächtnis bleibt.

- The Killing  (1956)
Kubricks Film Noir gehört mit Sicherheit zu den besten Gangsterfilmen aller Zeiten. Geschildert wird Planung und Ausführung des Überfalls auf eine Rennbahn, wobei filmische Erzählung sowie Realitätsgrad für die damalige Zeit bahnbrechend waren.

- Asphalt Jungle (1950) 
Die Mutter aller "Heist"-Filme, an die sich auch ein "Rififi" anlehnt. John Hustons Triumpf (einer von vielen) ist heute leider fast nur noch wegen der kleinen Nebenrolle von Marilyn Monroe bekannt.

Sonstiges:

- Bonnie & Clyde (1967)
Um Penns Streifen kommt man eh nicht herum, wenn man sich für's Kino interessiert. "B & C" ist der Startschuß des New Hollywoods, auch wenn die große Zeit der "Neuen Wilden" erst mit "Easy Rider" richtig ins Rollen kam.

- Es war einmal in Amerika (1984)
Leones Abschluß der "Amerika"-Trilogie gehört ganz klar mit zu den großen Gangsterfilmen der Neuzeit (neben "Pate 1 + 2", und "Good Fellas").

- Blood in Blood out (1993)
Auch wenn Du keine "Ghettostreifen" genannt haben wolltest, so solltest Du hier eine Ausnahme machen. Hackfords Beschreibung der L.A.-Latino-Gang-Szene ist mehr als nur sehenswert.

- The Long Good Friday (1980)
Mal was britisches: Bob Hoskins brilliert als skrupelloser Gangster-Boss, dem kurz vor Abschluß des Geschäftes seines Lebens alles zu entgleisen lohnt.  

- The Yakuza Papers (1973 - 1974)
Kinji Fukasakus fünfteiliges Gangster-Epos ist hierzulande leider fast völlig unbekannt. Wer wissen möchte, warum der "Battle Royale"-Regisseur bereits vor diesem Abschiedswerk einen fast legendären Ruf hatte, sollte sich das Box-Set importieren. Der Inhalt der Saga ist mit dem amerikanischen Titel des ersten Teils sehr gut wiedergegeben: "Battles without Honor and Humanity".

- A better tomorrow 1 + 2 (1986 - 1987)
Bis John Woo kam, galten Schießereien im chinesischen Kino als feige und unfair, weswegen sie dort keiner sehen wollte. Woo inszenierte seine Shoot-Outs wie Schwertkämpfe und setzte damit für das Action-Kino neue Maßstäbe. Mit einer Handvoll weiterer Regisseure sorgte Woo dafür, daß Hong-Kong für eine ganze Weile als _die_ Filmschmiede überhaupt galt. Kritiker warfen Woo eine Heroisierung der Gangster vor, was sich nach Ansicht der "ABT"-Filme kaum abstreiten lässt.

- Brother (2000)
Takeshi Kitano (unbedingt auch "Sonatine" ansehen) inszenierte und spielte die Hauptrolle in diesem fiesen kleinen Gangsterfilm, in dem ein japanischer Yakuza der Kleinkriminellenbande seines Bruders in den USA zeigt, wie man mit der Konkurrenz umgeht und sich an die Spitze setzt. 

Als kleine Auswahl sollte das erstmal reichen, um Dich ein paar Tage filmisch zu beschäftigen. Mit Sicherheit habe ich wieder die Hälfte vergessen - die reiche ich dann auf Wunsch nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Januar 2010)

Wow danke für die Auflistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scarface habe ich natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einer der besten Filme überhaupt!  - Say hello to my little friend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Public Enemies war leider gar nicht meins... der war mir irgendwie zu fad... Normalerweise bin ich ja ein fan von happy ends... aber da habe ich zum schluss nur noch gehofft das die dem endlich in den kopf schießen damit dieser film endlich zu ende is! -.-

Leider hatte unser DVD Markt heute keine g'scheiden Filme da - nicht mal den Reservoir Dogs ... hm doch dann mal Amazon plündern gehen - vielleicht finde ich DVD boxen mit aufgelisteten filmen?

ich habe heute einen anderen guten gefunden, bisschen verrückt aber durchaus sehenswert - *Smoking Aces*


----------



## Ol@f (5. Januar 2010)

Um noch ein paar Tarantino Filme zu nennen:
Reservoir Dogs wurde ja schon genannt (Gangster-Drama)
Pulp Fiction (Gangster-Epos)
Jackie Brown (Gangster-Thriller)
Sin City (Comic-Gangster-Thriller)

evtl. noch True Romance.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Januar 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ich habe heute einen anderen guten gefunden, bisschen verrückt aber durchaus sehenswert - *Smoking Aces*


haha der film ist so geil 

die 3 nazis sind so krass drauf >.<


----------



## Skatero (5. Januar 2010)

Große Haie – Kleine Fische (Shark Tale) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (7. Januar 2010)

So hier mal das erste Feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Brügge sehen ... und sterben:* Gabs bei uns im Müller für 7€; Komödie ist fast übertriegen, aber der Film ist echt gut! Muss für meinen Männe besonders toll gewesen sein weil er anscheinend mich in unseren urlauben wiedererkennen konnte ;D

*Italian Job* hab ich nur die alte version erwischt, aber die is bestimmt eh besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... bin allerdings bei der hälfte eingeschlafen^^ Nochmal versuchen wenn ich ein bissl Fitter bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einen hatte ich noch gefunden: *hexenkessel* mit deniro und keitel. Hm bissi seltsam, deniro wirkt in dem film irgendwie wie ne gangstervariante von willi der biene -.- aber auch sehenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*LA confidential* fand ich auch noch ganz toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xiaoJ (7. Januar 2010)

- Bube, Dame, König, Gras 
- Snatch
- RocknRolla
- Hundstage



> Um noch ein paar Tarantino Filme zu nennen:
> Reservoir Dogs wurde ja schon genannt (Gangster-Drama)
> Pulp Fiction (Gangster-Epos)
> Jackie Brown (Gangster-Thriller)
> Sin City (Comic-Gangster-Thriller)



Sin City ist von Rodriguez


----------



## Ol@f (7. Januar 2010)

xiaoJ schrieb:


> Sin City ist von Rodriguez


Tarantino hat da auch Regie geführt.


----------



## xiaoJ (7. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Tarantino hat da auch Regie geführt.



Eine Szene als Gast Regisseur.
Steht glaube auch im Vorspann 'Guest Director - Quentin Tarantino'


----------



## Ol@f (7. Januar 2010)

Hast ja recht. :>
Dennoch guter Film!


----------



## xiaoJ (7. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Dennoch guter Film!



/absolutley sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


freu mich schon sehr auf Teil 2.


----------



## Affenkopp (18. Januar 2010)

Ich kann Road to Perdition auch nur empfehlen. 
Last Man Standing geht eigentlich auch noch in die Richtung ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------

